# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  letzten beiden Juli wochen Urlaub

## Surfer.surf

Moin suche surfkollegen die die letzten beiden Juli wochen lust haben mit mir im Norden Surfspots zu checken , einfach melden ! Mfg Robert

----------

